

The Freak Revolution Manifesto - absconditus
http://freakrevolution.com/manifesto/

======
absconditus
"If I could drum one thing, just one thing, into the head of every person on
earth, it would be this: THERE IS NO ONE TRUE WAY. No one true religion, no
one true philosophy, no one true relationship style, body size, sexual
technique, computer operating system, educational method, pepper-to-garlic
ratio. There might be one true way for you, personally and individually, but
that’s as subject to change as you are. To say and act otherwise is to cram
yourself into a little box that doesn’t fit, making yourself and everyone
around you miserable." - Heather Freeman

------
absconditus
The first several pages give one the impression that this is just some kind of
bleeding heart tripe. Once you progress to the meat of the document it is
actually quite good.

